# help with NH records



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Have a big problem with my record keeping for this season (long story, involves a crashed computer and a hundred receipts and envelopes with info scribbled on the back)
Was wondering if anyone can give me a pointer toward a website that would list plowable events so I can backtrack and figure out exactly how many times I plowed this winter. Or if someone in my area wants to give me a list of dates they plowed, would work even better. I have an idea but I want to be right before I go do my taxes.
Sorry if this is in the wrong place, wasn't sure if it would belong here or in the above forum.
Thanks


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

If it helps, I have pushes for everyone in Nashua on these dates:
12/3/07
12/13/07
12/16/07 (9+ inches)
12/20/07
12/31/07
1/1/08
1/14/08
1/18/08
2/10/08
2/13/08
2/23/08
2/27/08
2/28/08
3/1/08
Beyond these dates, I have pushes of less than 2"
12/10/07
1/27/08
2/5/08
2/7/08


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

You're on the coast so It could be a bit different in Nashua.

Go here..http://www.erh.noaa.gov/er/gyx/pns.html


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Yaz;545862 said:


> You're on the coast so It could be a bit different in Nashua


Yeah, wasn't sure where he was


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Yardmedic, and everybody, that's just what I needed. Those dates actually seem to match up with my scratchy records, so I'm glad to learn I wasn't missing a date or two. Hard to believe I lost count in my head of how many times I went out.

Seems like I get plowable snow when Nashua and Manchester does. I'm just in from the seacoast enough that I will get snow with inland areas when the coast doesn't, or vice versa. Sometimes the coast will get a little and I'll get nothing. I worked in Exeter for years and I always noticed commuting on snow days that there is a definite line in the middle of Brentwood where the snow either changes over sooner or the accumulation is noticeably different. Must have something to do with the reach of the ocean air. Also, in the summer at night especially when driving through there you can feel a sudden drop/rise in temperature. My father, who was from Hampton, always called it a sea-turn.

Anyway, thanks again, you saved my butt. The wifes been nagging me to get my stuff together for the tax man.


----------

